# Learning to free arm quilt



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I figure this is good practice until my longarm shows up. This way I can practice with a machine I'm familiar with, and then try it on the new machine. 

I hope to have this done by the weekend so I can take when I go visit my Mom. I know it's far from perfect, but since she taught me how to sew, I think she'll be fine with having a "learner" quilt. A lot of love and effort are going into it - though not much expertise!

I stitched the long outlines using the machine the regular way, then I switched to the hoop and went for it. 

Here is my setup - I had to keep the hoop under the machine and move the quilt around - otherwise I have to take my foot off to get it in place.










Notice where the thread holder is - I kept knocking it over when I had it more behind the machine. Finally got smart and moved it out of the way. I love having the extra big "under table" though I've got it pretty well piled right now.

And the quilt so far. BTW - this is the Mystery Quilt, though I changed it ever so slightly. 




























I used my quilt frame to pin baste the quilt together - discovered the hard way I had one gear on backwards, but got it done. I'll get that switched before the next quilt though!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I LOVE it!!! It looks great, and I am sure your mom will LOVE it too! I got one of the 3 borders on my mystery quilt today. The week is supposed to be yucky weather, so hoping to get more done on it. You will absolutely love your long arm quilting machine when you get it. Happy quilting and really like your mystery quilt.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful job.

Can I give you a tip? I noticed you have your cutting mat stored on edge. Be careful it doesn't warp, I've heard they will if they are not stored flat. I know I have a small one that got warped and it will not straighten now.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! I think that your mom will be pleased that you are continuing to sew.

Ruby, I've never had a problem with mine warping. I used to always store mine behind the couch when not in use. Now I leave it on the table and throw a table cloth over it to eat. Sometimes the hot pots will distort it, but it always bounces back. Maybe it's the type I use?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I could be the type. Mine is the green and its very old. I was reading about that on another forum awhile back. I do know they store there on edge at the stores. So it could be just a mith. I think my daughter did something to mine when she was using it for crafts.

I'm gonna glue mine onto a piece of plywood and try to find something for the bottom and make one I can turn.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been concerned about the mat - figure I should come up with some way to hang it, then it should be OK. 

I have one that turns, and am not impressed. I think you could buy a lazy susan type table (like for in the kitchen) and mount the plywood to that and them put the mat on top. The store bought one that turns does not turn easily, and I keep having the top part pop out of the bottom part. It is NOT a good design, but they were going for keeping it as flat as possible, since it needs the table as the support. Making one that is on plywood where the turning mechanism is below would work well, as long as you don't want it real big.

I love having the rotary cutter toys, sure makes dealing with cutting blocks so much easier.

I'm still making stuff from my sewing room to make it more usable. I got DH to agree to make a big plywood cover for the dining room table. WIll use a full 4x8 sheet and put a durable finish on the top. It will sit on top of the table. In the remote chance we do have company, it can be easily lifted and put on the deck. So I'll have a really nice large cutting area, and I won't have to worry about ruining my table. Though the table needs serious help at some point - another future project.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Your quilt is beautiful. I don't know if you realize this or not but quilting on a domestic machine is not at like quilting on a long arm. You are going to have a whole new learning experience! What kind of long arm are you getting?


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree with you stirfamily. It was soooo hard to figure out that you were moving the machine instead of what you were sewing. Pretty different, but really cool as soon as you get the hang of it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

H called, the long arm showed up today. It's a Bailey, so I guess some may say it's not a real long arm. I bought the 15" size. I'm looking forward to having it to play with. The seller said to put it on a table and use it as a sit down machine moving the fabric around until I get familiuar with the machine, and then put it on the table. He said it would be way easier to learn in steps, instead of trying to learn how to use the machine at the same time a learning how to move the machine around.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

What I did, was run my machine without thread until I got the feel of it. I think you are going to really enjoy your new toy. Did you get any photographs with it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Have not opened it yet, and if I want to get the quilt done to deliver, I'd better leave it in the box until I get back. Times like this I really wish I didn't have a full time job - I'd have a lot more time to play (but a lot less funds to play with). I guess we can't have everything.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Pretty quilt Cathy. I want to do some free motion quilting some time. I'm sure your Mom will love her gift and appreciate the time it took you to make it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm having problems with the stitching. My viking does fine forward and backwards, but does not like going sideways (missed stitches). So I'm trying to move things around so I avoid going that way!

I am working without the hoop now, and maybe that is part of the problem. I think I'll try it again, but it gets in the way, I think I'll see if I can find a smaller one. Overall, this is quite fun and though it does not look anywhere near professional, it has a "free hand" look to it that is kind of OK. 

I set up the 201 to see if that would work better, and found out it needs more work. It was the first one DH worked on, and he admits he may not have done anything more than clean it up. Now he's learned a few tricks and things to watch for, and how to set all the timing to get them to sew really well. 

He says the 66 he is currently working on is the best, but I don't have a table to put it in to see how that would work. These machines don't have the ability to drop the feed dogs, but I have the cover plates that fit over them for feedless work. 

I wound a bobbin with the 201 - I think I may use that machine for all my bobbin winding once I get the Long Arm set up. Brought back memories too - the sound and feel as I watched the bobbin wind. First time I did that on a 201 was over 40 years ago!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the finished quilt. I took it with and gave it to my Mom when we visited on Friday. She seemed to like it, though she can't communicate well enough for me to know for sure.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

You did a very good job on that. I don't know about your Bailey, but my Singer that's on my longarm table uses a special needle that's for multi-directional sewing. It has a little "hump" where the eye is.

I went to a Singer dealer and told him what kind of set up I had and he tried to tell me it would take the regular needles, I argued with him because I had the needle that came in it and it had the "hump" he said it didn't really need that. I refused the needles he tried to sell me. Got home and called a dealer in Dallas that sold longarms. She gave me the number of a distributer in OR. she sent me a package and they worked, BUT they had the "hump".


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

In reference to the cutting mats, the green ones will warp and never set or use anything hot on them. Ask me how I know.. 
The harder opaque white ones seem to be more sturdy. I have both in that I inherited them from a cousin. 

Elaine >^..^<


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My little one is the green one that warped. It didn't get hot but was just layed on something that wasn't flat. I do plan on gluing it to a piece of plywood. My big one is the opaque white one. I keep it flat on my cutting table.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I picked up a lazy susan at a thrift store for $5. It's going to make a nice base to put my smaller mat on. I may have to make the base larger so it won't tip when I'm cutting. It's a decent chunk of wood as it is.

DH is going to make me a ruler holder, and I'll hang up the larger mat, probaly make it so the top edge gets held flat. 

I also talked my husband into converting the dining room table into a big work table by putting a sheet of plywood over it. It will be removable on the slight chance we need to use the table for eating. I use it for my cutting anyway, this will protect the top too. 

Now to figure out how to fix up the ironing board . . .


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ruby said:


> You did a very good job on that. I don't know about your Bailey, but my Singer that's on my longarm table uses a special needle that's for multi-directional sewing. It has a little "hump" where the eye is.
> 
> I went to a Singer dealer and told him what kind of set up I had and he tried to tell me it would take the regular needles, I argued with him because I had the needle that came in it and it had the "hump" he said it didn't really need that. I refused the needles he tried to sell me. Got home and called a dealer in Dallas that sold longarms. She gave me the number of a distributer in OR. she sent me a package and they worked, BUT they had the "hump".


Ruby,

Could you elaborate on the brand and style of the needle with the hump? Maybe post a pic of the package?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Joe, my camera won't take close up pictures very will, but here is a web-site that has a drawing of them. It's where the hook picks up the thread. My machine which is an 1191 Singer commercial that has been changed over to work on a quilting table uses these.

I believe all long arm needles are like this because of them sewing multi-directional.

http://www.schmetzneedles.com/category/Long-Arm-Needles-27


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

You done a great job on your quilt. I'm sure your mom loves it.... As for the mats I have a small nail inside of the closet in my sewing room. I hang my mat and my quilt templates on it. They have hung there for years with no problems.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ruby said:


> Joe, my camera won't take close up pictures very will, but here is a web-site that has a drawing of them. It's where the hook picks up the thread. My machine which is an 1191 Singer commercial that has been changed over to work on a quilting table uses these.
> 
> I believe all long arm needles are like this because of them sewing multi-directional.
> 
> http://www.schmetzneedles.com/category/Long-Arm-Needles-27


Thank you so very much for this site. The 231 needle will fit my 319 and there by make it a dedicated quilting machine of sorts.  Going to order some tomorrow or ??? 
Elaine and Joe


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Macybaby said:


> I picked up a lazy susan at a thrift store for $5. It's going to make a nice base to put my smaller mat on. I may have to make the base larger so it won't tip when I'm cutting. It's a decent chunk of wood as it is.
> 
> DH is going to make me a ruler holder, and I'll hang up the larger mat, probaly make it so the top edge gets held flat.
> 
> ...


If you're (or someone you know) is handy, here's an idea to get a nice large surface on your ironing board. I want to try this but haven't yet:

http://www.quiltcampus.net/Library/Printings/NL2005-11-BigIroningBoard.html


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is sort of what I'm planning. I already have the plywood.

Being "handy" is not a concern, DH and I basically rebuilt our 130 year old home and we've been at this type of stuff for a long time. After designing and building all our kitchen cabinets, this other stuff is fun!

I was hoping to figure out how to attach the board to the wall so I could lift it up and have a leg swing out for support, but there are logistic problems with that as it would need to swing down for storage, so it can't be longer than it is tall. 

My actual sewing room is quite small as it's also my dressing room, as it's basically a really large walk in closet off the master bedroom.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Macybaby said:


> H called, the long arm showed up today. It's a Bailey, so I guess some may say it's not a real long arm. I bought the 15" size. I'm looking forward to having it to play with. The seller said to put it on a table and use it as a sit down machine moving the fabric around until I get familiuar with the machine, and then put it on the table. He said it would be way easier to learn in steps, instead of trying to learn how to use the machine at the same time a learning how to move the machine around.


I have a Bailey too! It's the 17 inch and I really like it. when I got mine, I just stuck it on the frame and off I went and I'd never machine quilted before period. Granted, there was a learning curve, but I finally got the hang of it. Are you on the Bailey group? Chock full of nice ladies with lots of good info and pictures of different set ups. Congrats on your new machine! What are you going to name him/her? Mine is called Esther Sue Bailey.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been on the Bailey message board, but not the group. From reading, it sounds like the same people started both.

Mine is upstairs but I've not tried using it yet. I've already got a list of items DH has to construct for me. I'm really looking forward to learning how to use it. Right now work is a bear, so I only have a few hours a night, and have been sewing a bit to relax before going to bed. Hopefully I can get to it this weekend as the next two after I plan on being out of town. Good thing it comes with a one year warranty!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Mr Bailey is terrific! I have the stitch regulator and mine went out and it was 3 years old, he sent a new one free! He only wanted the old one back and he sent the shipping label for that. If you haven't already, make sure you get the DVD he's made. It's all about maintenance, etc. What kind of things are you having your DH make?


----------

